# What product to use to fill in gap between drywall and shower surround



## RobertN (Jan 27, 2010)

I've read to use durabond but also read that it is no longer being made. I haven't seen this for sale at the local lowes or home depot. I would prefer to use a product like this rather than filling in a 1/4 gap with caulk. I have 2 showers that I need to do this do.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Well you can use backer rod to fill in the gap and then caulk.


----------



## jackofmany (Aug 24, 2010)

1/4 inch gap, sounds like you can use a trim. Use a good caulk beneath it - probably a couple coats, then using locktite or a similar quick and very strong, water resistant adhesive, apply your trim. There are synthetic trims which are easily modified to fit. -

Of course if this is your place, you might want to use backer rod with joint compound to fill this gap - let it dry well, and use fiberglass mesh tape and skim coat - bringing the wall all the way to the shower as it should be. It's up to you.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

I have seen durabond for sale at an Ace hardware that we get supplies from very recently. 
I have NEVER seen it for sale at Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------

